
Information heat engine: converting information to energy by feedback control - api
http://arxiv.org/abs/1009.5287
======
api
I understand the concepts here in outline terms but the math and the really
deep details are a bit beyond me. Does this mean there is effectively an
information to energy equivalence like there is for mass and energy (E=mc^2)?

If so that seems rather profound, and seems like it would trivially let you
complete the triangle by deriving mass-information equivalence from
information-energy equivalence by substituting mc^2 and solving for m.

Has anyone ever tried to do that? I'd be really curious to see those
equations!

